

Ask HN: How do you back-up your pictures when abroad without a laptop? - scorchin

I'll be heading through China and Vietnam over the next 2 months and wanted to know how you all backed up your snaps?<p>Sadly, I won't have the luxury of a laptop, but will have an external hard-drive. If it's any help, I'll have a mixture of SDHC and CF cards which will need to be backed up.
======
zargon
I don't do much photography anymore, but in the early 2000's I used an
"ImageTank", which was a laptop hard drive enclosure with built-in memory card
readers. You put your card in, push a button, and it copied everything to the
disk. There were lots of these "portable digital storage" devices back then --
ImageTank, X-Drive, Tripper, DigiBin, CompactDrive, etc.

You might want to check out the Storage & Media forum at dpreview.com. They
used to talk about these devices all the time, but these days my hunch is that
people are switching to netbooks. It seems like the newer photo storage
devices include lcd screens and are as expensive as a netbook.
[http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Stand-Alone-Data-
Storage/c...](http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Stand-Alone-Data-
Storage/ci/3369/N/4294538846)

